# how can i improve reception?



## weirdude2304 (Oct 9, 2004)

My xm satellite radio reception stinks. There are alot of areas where the service cuts out. I was looking at a new larger antenna the only problem is I use sureconnect. Even the new antenna that came with my new xm satellite radio can't be used because it isn't sureconnect. Are there any large antennas for xm that have sure connect?
thank you


----------

